# Bacteria bloom?



## liam11712 (4 Aug 2014)

Ive just had a look at my tank after putting some elodea in the far right last night,  but have noticed what looks like dust particles in the water is this a bacteria bloom? Hope someone can help


----------



## Michael W (4 Aug 2014)

Could it be particles from the substrate after being disturbed when you planted the Elodea? In any case if you are worried just perform a water change and things should turn out fine. 

p.s I wouldn't call it a bacterial bloom from your picture.


----------



## liam11712 (4 Aug 2014)

Thanks ill perform a WC but  the substrate had settled thats why I was thinking bacterial bloom lol but hopefully not


----------



## X3NiTH (4 Aug 2014)

Bacterial blooms generally give a slight smoky haze to the water but the particles are too small to see with the naked eye. Particulate hazing from disturbed substrate should settle with a day (I suppose this can depend on flow) if it doesn't it may be a bloom. But not all bacterial blooms are bad, beneficial bacteria can bloom if more of its nutrients are available in the tank and providing these nutrients get used up the bloom should subside over a few days.


----------



## liam11712 (4 Aug 2014)

Thanks just wanted to double check will keep an eye on it


----------

